# New To The Dark Side



## FernandinaRed (May 19, 2011)

Hello to all here at Outbackers.com. It is a pleasure to join the illustrious community of travel trailer owners. We have moved on from our loyal pop-up camper and purchased a new-to-us 2005 21RS! The family had grown too large, w/ two little ones and a dog, to continue to "rough it" in the pop-up. We live just off of Amelia Island in Northeastern Florida. Some of you might know it as Ft. Clinch country. Well, I must admit that the forums have already been a great help to me. While snooping as a guest these past few days I was able to inform myself of some relevant questions to ask our T.T. dealer concerning various recalls and issues regarding our model. Thanks a bunch and we'll see you out and about.

Fernandina Red


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

How little are the little ones? My 12 year old still has to use the ladder I built to get into the top bunk in our 21RS.


----------



## FernandinaRed (May 19, 2011)

Oh, they are little. The D.S. is almost three and D.D. is only 9 months. They've already been camping 10 days this year! We will have the 3 year old on the bottom bunk w/ bed rails and the baby in a pack n' play. We'll be taking her (the outback) on the maiden voyage this Monday.

Fernandina Red


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers! You and your family will have lots of great times with the 21RS.

Twenty years ago almost to this day, I boated up the Intracoastal through your area, on a trip from Stuart FL to Peterborough, Ontario, Canada. You live in a beautiful area. Sometime I hope to get our Outback to the south-eastern U.S. coast.

Have fun!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome FernandinaRed! As the crow flies, we are close neighbors. I live across the river from you in Saint Marys. I understand the beach part of the Fort Clinch campground is going to be closed for the next two years. I hope that wasn't your favorite.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome!! Great to see more Floridians joining...especially in the Northern part. There are several of us headed to Rainbow Springs State Park in Dunnellon (about 2 hours southwest of you) August 4th weekend. I just checked and there is one site left in the park. Hurry!!!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome!! Great to see more Floridians joining. Fort Clinch is one of our favorite campgrounds! We love the shopping in Fernandina. As JCAT67 said: There are several of us headed to Rainbow Springs State Park in Dunnellon (about 2 hours southwest of you) August 4th weekend. I just checked and there is one site left in the park. Hurry!!!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> Welcome!! Great to see more Floridians joining...especially in the Northern part. There are several of us headed to Rainbow Springs State Park in Dunnellon (about 2 hours southwest of you) August 4th weekend. I just checked and there is one site left in the park. Hurry!!!!


Unfortunately, due to unplanned surgery, we will be unable to make it to Rainbow next month. I will hold out on canceling my reservation if anyone would like to purchase it from me. PM me if interested.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Great Side! Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

the Left coast welcomes you! you're going to love your 21rs! 
Happy Camping


----------

